# Wake's Place



## Wake (Apr 5, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here. 

I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancy&#8212;just my own place. 

Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Meister (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey, Wake.  Nice place you have here, it's very inviting.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Wake


----------



## norwegen (Apr 5, 2014)

I likes simple.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice place.....now tell me....is there going to be "food".......


----------



## Zander (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks nice...but where's the food? 

Here's some bacon to get things a-crack-a-lackin!


----------



## william the wie (Apr 5, 2014)

This might be nice.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 5, 2014)

How about some Michigan hots hotdogs and coleslaw and roasted Brussel sprouts covered in queso on the side? (My tastes tend to the plebian.)


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2014)

I am so frustrated after reading yet another idiotic post from another idiotic moron that I was going to come in here and say to stop @ing me.  Glad I stopped and gave the thread a glance. 

Thx for the invite, Wake.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you for the invitation.

I liked the avatar and you have inspired me to perhaps change mine!  I wouldn't copy yours; mighthap adopt a similariculum - an image of Martin Clunes.  If you like "House" - then perhaps you know the role that has "endeared" Clunes to millions worldwide!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you have cold beer?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice place Wake. I kinda just stumbled upon it, but love the pic you chose! Very inviting and warm.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice place, Wake.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> 
> I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancyjust my own place.
> 
> Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.



Coolness.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

I wish someone would adopt this dog

[ame=http://youtu.be/1hVmjkUT9xs]A Homeless Dog Living on the Streets Near the Los Angeles International Airport gets rescued. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Wake and thank you for the invite. Lovely place you have here. I have subscribed and will be stopping in regularly. 

Have a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi.  Just stopping by with a little housewarming gift ...


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Wake!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


>




omg. LOL!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 5, 2014)

How did "house" finish? Well I hope.  I watched for half a dozen years or so and got behind because they moved the time and it conflicted with other shows.  Then I decided to wait for all the seasons to be on netflix and run through em back to back.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I missed whatsherface. The one he lusted after for so long. Once she was gone...it lost its appeal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I missed whatsherface. The one he lusted after for so long. Once she was gone...it lost its appeal.



Dr. Lisa Cuddy left?  sigh


----------



## Wake (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Yup.





Meister said:


> Hey, Wake.  Nice place you have here, it's very inviting.





drifter said:


> Thanks for the invite Wake



You're very welcome. I'm really not good at this sort of thing, 'cause I'm a goof and've never tried it before, but I'll try to not screw this up. 



norwegen said:


> I likes simple.



Yes and no. It's more or less simple complexity. Like trying to reduce things to their simplest elements, or owning as few things as possible. Like trying to make life simpler, even though you tend to think a bit too much at times. Not sure if my tongue's finding the right words, thought.  Having care for elderly people who hoard a lot of things, on the physical front I decided to try and get rid of as many of my things as possible, to ward off stress. 



Mertex said:


> Nice place.....now tell me....is there going to be "food".......





Zander said:


> Looks nice...but where's the food?
> 
> Here's some bacon to get things a-crack-a-lackin!



Do meatballs in the slow cooker with BBQ sauce sound good? Just recently I learned how to make toast, and have been learned how to cook for clients. This dumbass here learned through trial and error a lot of different things. For one, never put hardboiled eggs in the freezer unless you like egg jerky.  I do make mean jalapeno poppers with cream cheese wrapped in bacon, though. 



william the wie said:


> This might be nice.





william the wie said:


> How about some Michigan hots hotdogs and coleslaw and roasted Brussel sprouts covered in queso on the side? (My tastes tend to the plebian.)



Mm.. Hotdogs and slaw are great, so yeah that sounds good. Brussels sprouts are another favorite, but I've never tried them in queso. Wow. Usually I grow them in the garden, pick 'em after a frost, then clean and halve them. Put em on a skewer with olive oil, cracked pepper and sea salt and you've got yourself a special treat. I'll have to try the sprouts with queso; do you maybe have a recipe for it, please?



Zoom-boing said:


> I am so frustrated after reading yet another idiotic post from another idiotic moron that I was going to come in here and say to stop @ing me.  Glad I stopped and gave the thread a glance.
> 
> Thx for the invite, Wake.



You're very welcome, too. To be honest I'm a bit bashful with all these kind people coming in here, lol. 

Used to be really shy before working in healthcare, but having cared for many people from various walks of life really softened and warmed my heart to trusting people and sharing with them. What good is living if you're always too afraid to open yourself up and talking with people? It took years to reach this point, but getting away from a bad father and caring for the sick and suffering really made me understand that life only comes once and it's meant to be shared with love and community.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 5, 2014)

I of course brought the beer, hope you like the real thing...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

Zander said:


> Looks nice...but where's the food?
> 
> Here's some bacon to get things a-crack-a-lackin!




Damn, you really know how to get those salivary glands going.....


----------



## Wake (Apr 5, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.






Supposedly it's good for getting rid of toxins and fats from the body. There's this thing called a fatty liver, and I think I've had one for awhile because of a not-so-healthy diet. But, after drinking this tea my body felt a bit healthier, and am currently trying to incorporate celery into my diet. It's hell, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> I wish someone would adopt this dog
> 
> A Homeless Dog Living on the Streets Near the Los Angeles International Airport gets rescued. - YouTube




What a neat thing they did......I, too hope they find Ava a good home....she seems like she would make a very loving pet...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I drink a little tea but have never tried roasted dandelion. I recently came across ginger honey which I love in my ginger tea by the same maker as your graphic. 

BTW, add to all the food mentions home made bread. I can't remember the last time I had store-bought bread. 

Another fave is to start the day with a froot smoothie. My current favorite is a variation on this, based on what we have on hand: 

1/2 - 3/4 cup almond milk
1/2 cup crushed ice
1 T honey
1-2 Ts unsweetened cocoa powder
1 ripe banana
1/2 cup blueberries
A sprinkle of flax seed and wheat germ
1 cup plain Greek yogurt
Blend until smooth

Anyone else?


I love the view from your cyber living room. 

Thanks very much for the invitation, Wake. I hope it takes off.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 5, 2014)

Where the heck am I ?  I took a wrong turn and ended up here


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice place you have here, Wake.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice fireplace-stove in the OP...


----------



## R.D. (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 5, 2014)

Ahh...Saturday night...
Just put in a homemade pizza in the oven.
Chorizo/tomato/onion/spinach/mushroom...homemade sauce of course (the secret is honey)
  Later I think I will take the wife to get some ice cream.
Ohh,...a Bob Marley song just came on Spectrum...gotta turn that up...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you have dancing girls?


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Do you have dancing girls?




Here she is at practice......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


>



Gniob-mooz?  

Yes, you are right, some things are funnier backwards! 

Take care
TD


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2014)

Connery said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have dancing girls?
> ...



OOFFF.  Was anyone harmed in the making of that video?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Rooibos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Nutritional and health benefits*[edit]
> 
> Rooibos is becoming more popular in Western countries, particularly among health-conscious consumers, due to its high level of antioxidants such as aspalathin[2] and nothofagin, its lack of caffeine, and its low tannin levels compared to fully oxidized black tea or unoxidized green tea leaves.[3] Rooibos also contains a number of phenolic compounds, including flavanols, flavones, flavanones, and dihydrochalcones.[4]
> 
> ...


----------



## Starlight (Apr 5, 2014)

Love your place, Wake, and Thanks for the Invitation.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Do you have dancing girls?




Tsk, tsk......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

And Starlight makes an appearance! Yay!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Nice place.....now tell me....is there going to be "food".......


Food! Where ...?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone was evil and posted pics of bacon. I had 3 slices with my breakfast and it still was not enough. But I refrained.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 5, 2014)

The word "Wake" makes me think of an Irish wake.  You know. Dead folk(s); and live folks drinking booze to mark the passage of the dead one(s).

It is both sad and eerily festive.

It's either that or the state we achieve after sleeping.

Nice place.

Now, speaking of booze . . . .


----------



## Jughead (Apr 5, 2014)

It is a nice place. I heard mention of food, so decided to drop in ...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2014)

Zander's cooking.  Booze must be around here somewhere...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 5, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ahh...Saturday night...
> Just put in a homemade pizza in the oven.
> Chorizo/tomato/onion/spinach/mushroom...homemade sauce of course (the secret is honey)
> Later I think I will take the wife to get some ice cream.
> Ohh,...a Bob Marley song just came on Spectrum...gotta turn that up...



Yum.

We made bread and used some of the dough for pizza. We make the best pizza on the planet. 

There's a small pizza chain in Tucson called Magpies. They get voted #1 every single year for a good reason. One day, while munching away, I asked the chef what his secret was. Much to my surprise, he told me. It changed the way I make pizza sauce, spaghetti sauce, soup ... just about everything. 

Its good stuff, Maynard.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.
> ...



Interesting. I think I'll check Amazon for this. Thanks. 

I also meant to mention that I put a green tea bag in with whatever kind of tea I'm drinking.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Wake....

So, where are the girls?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Cheapest price on the interwebs (and where I get mine.)

Freshpak Rooibos Tea Bags (Pack of 40) 100g (BEST BY DECEMBER, 2014) - African Hut - South African Food Store

Freshpak Rooibos Tea Bags (Pack of 80) 200g (-) - African Hut - South African Food Store


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I only drink decaf green tea. Sometimes I add a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar in it to clean out the pipes. And I only drink hot tea.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't drink tea. Mrs. Blood does. Just bought her a box of Lemon/Ginseng today.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 5, 2014)

If you are concerned about your liver, buy some milk thistle whereever you get vitamins.

It is a  painless liver cleanse . Works on all the toxins from  the poisons in my medicines.

Your liver enzymes will thank you.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



It's OK ... she's just the stand in.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> 
> I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancy&#8212;just my own place.
> 
> Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.



Thanks for the invite, Wake!   I love your place!  Very contemporary!  I love contemporary that shows off a cool & simple design like the fire pit and flue - the industrial look definitely gives it that man cave effect!   You get an A for great taste.   

- Jeremiah


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Thanks for the invite Wake....
> 
> So, where are the girls?



_Sausage party...._




Gracie said:


> I only drink decaf green tea. Sometimes I add a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar in it to clean out the pipes. And I only drink hot tea.



I only drink cheap hard liquor, mixed with whatever knock-off brand of "ghetto pop" I can find.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> ....




DUDE! YOUR AsHTRAY IS ON FIRE!!!!


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 5, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite Wake....
> ...


Wheaton, that you?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 5, 2014)

I like the decor.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## BobPlumb (Apr 5, 2014)

Yehaw!


----------



## Sallow (Apr 5, 2014)

Zander said:


> Looks nice...but where's the food?
> 
> Here's some bacon to get things a-crack-a-lackin!



Wraps those around some scallops..bub.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 5, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Makes me wonder about the main event then.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice...but where's the food?
> ...



I see. It was ZANDER that slapped that bacon pic up! Bad Zander. BAD.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems like the whole country has gone bacon-crazy in the past 2-3 years...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I love bacon. But it has to be a certain kind. Oscar Meyer Center Cut. It is just delish.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 5, 2014)

I know this is Wake's place but a nice splash of color never hurt anything did it? I'm retiring early tonight. See you all tomorrow:


----------



## Wake (Apr 5, 2014)

Being a caregiver isn't always pleasant work. Nope, not at all. Sometimes you have to get down and dirty, cleaning people who really need help. That means you'll be dealing with diapers about to burst, dry and crusty feces here and there, and skin that needs to be protected. It can be really thankless work, but deep down you know that they appreciate their bits being taken care of. This line of work is also quite humbling...

I remember one of my first experiences cleaning people up post-clinicals. She was a 350lb woman who needed to be washed, because her Rex-like arms couldn't reach much of herself. So, fresh out of CNA school, I walk into her bedroom and introduce myself. She reciprocates, and then pulls off her one-piece gown, leaving herself completely bare. The naked woman's sitting on the edge of her bed with a look that conveys no other meaning than... "_Well, wash me_." That was rough, and unexpected. Another time she drank too much of that good prune juice, and had diarrhea... all over her reclining chair. She's not confused, but likes to have a bit too much of everything. This includes rather fattening foods she expects me to cook for her. Stuff that leads to constipation. One time she wasn't able to let that boulder roll out of her ruins, so... she asked me for some help. That meant double-gloving and picking away at the heads of that little beast nestled within her dark meat. I distinctly remember my teacher, an R.N., telling us that "Some of you special people will have to extract poop with your fingers." Lucky me. It's happened five times.

Sometimes the people you're caring for are confused and vulnerable. With time you become very protective of the helpless while in your profession. They can't help it when they have accidents. Having changed products over 100 times, I'm no longer intimidated by the prospect of cleaning the diapers of my future children. Ha, I started big and am now ready to go small. A little baby's butt is nothing compared to some of the... situations... we lowly caregivers deal with. One client had C. Diff so badly the mucousy feces broke a hole through the depends. Another client had been so neglected by his family that upon arrival there was feces up his belly, between the thighs, and everywhere from front to back. His poor skin on his scrotum was so excoriated I criedno, got angry, because of how painful it looked. Like caring for my gramps before him, I took my time cleaning him up thoroughly. Wash with warm and soapy water, rinse, pat dry, apply barrier cream, fresh product, clean clothes, good food, and reminiscing on good memories with him. Just reach out and care. Comfort. Respect. Love.

Long story short, it feels great caring for peopledon't do it for the money. At times it's dirty and thankless, but it's good work. This job gives you a very clear perspective of what's in store should you survive life's challenges. Enjoy yourself while you can, because eventually everything goes to pot. Those perky breasts become flippers, and penises shrivel up like anemones out of water. And it's so true! What I know is that, if I couldn't do it myself, I'd be pretty happy to have a nice shower or my skin cared for thoroughly. Words to the wise: Save your money for the future, because you'll need it! *&#12484;*


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Now I need bleach for my brain.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I think I will kill myself before I have to rely on someone to take of me like that. Yes. I do believe I will. But if I couldn't get to my gun or pills, then I would want someone like you Wake.
However, that ain't gonna happen. Nope.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 5, 2014)

by the by is it legal to watch dancers that young and stupid? And in a related topic sex tourism locations that specialize in gals that are at least full grown (16 age of consent) tend to have 7 women per 6 men like in the Baltic states. Makes you wonder how much of their motivation is hormonal?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

william the wie said:


> by the by is it legal to watch dancers that young and stupid? And in a related topic sex tourism locations that specialize in gals that are at least full grown (16 age of consent) tend to have 7 women per 6 men like in the Baltic states. Makes you wonder how much of their motivation is hormonal?



Who's motivation ?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] I think it's great what you do.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey Wake...you might wanna read up on Manuka Honey. Since you have to cook for some of these folks, this stuff is another miracle not many know about. But you might wanna check with their doctors first?

Manuka Honey Benefits

I have not bought any yet...it's kind of expensive. But I saw it at the health food store and made note of the price for future use. With my own weak immune system, I am betting it will be great in hot tea instead of sugar.


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

It takes a special person to care for others, especially the elderly.  It is truly comforting to know there are individuals such as yourself who attend to the needs of others in a caring and compassionate manner.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I admire his strength to be able to deal with such things. And he is right. Save your money. Don't piss off the relatives. They are the ones that will be wiping your butt when you can't.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

And..in case anyone misses the thread I made about Apple Cider Vinegar...I will put the link here in Wakes Place, too, cuz he could benefit from it as well seeing as how he is a caregiver. 

Good stuff, that ACV. Ask Stat. 

Apple Cider Vinegar for Health and Well Being


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> 
> I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancyjust my own place.
> 
> Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.



Books make the very best wall decorations & love your discussion room, Wake. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> I wish someone would adopt this dog
> 
> A Homeless Dog Living on the Streets Near the Los Angeles International Airport gets rescued. - YouTube



Beautiful dog, drifter. We adopted a dog we call Miss Music 5 years ago after our Ms. Dominique passed on at the age of 13. We've had two of the best dogs in the world right in a row. It's like lightning struck twice in a good way. Music is a black lab and reminded me of the Civic Chorale groups I've belonged to over the years whose outfits were always black, plus as a puppy she was eye candy or "music to the eye."

Someone is bound to adopt that beautiful dog in your video, hopefully. We only do one dog at a time. That way, they know they're #1 and totally loved.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I wish someone would adopt this dog
> ...



Pretty neat Becki, I hope you are right and someone adopts that dog soon.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner, Wake. The celery sounds good too.

For those who cannot digest uncooked veggies, here's a little light soup from my kitchen to enjoy:

Celery soup
large head of celery sliced thin
2 finely sliced green onions with roots and dry areas removed
2 grated sweet carrots, scrubbed clean and cap areas removed
2 oz. butter
1/2 t. salt 
1/4 t. pepper
1/2 t. grated cardamom or freshly crushed cardamom seeds
1 1/2 quarts water
.
Chop vegetables. 
.
Place in pressure cooker and heat to boiling. Place lid and weight on pressure cooker and cook for 5 minutes.

Cooking with lid on preserves essential nutrients, and cooking 20 minutes if no pressure cooker is available is almost as good. 

bon appetite.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And Starlight makes an appearance! Yay!



Hi Gracie....Happy to see you, Dear Friend.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, are there any tea drinkers here? I've grown fond of roasted dandelion root tea.
> ...



I love rooibos tea, too, and have some on hand.

 I got a bad surprise, though, when I went to purchase some tea I just ran out of, my top favorite of all time:






 It has a calming effect for frazzled nerves, which I am thinking will help a lot if I can find some soon with all the bones I broke in my face last week.

 Another good one for orators, scholars and people who have to do a lot of memorization is this delectable item:






 Still, the roasted dandelion root tea is going on my next shopping list.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]



> with all the bones I broke in my face last week.



omg. What happened???


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Being a caregiver isn't always pleasant work. Nope, not at all. Sometimes you have to get down and dirty, cleaning people who really need help. That means you'll be dealing with diapers about to burst, dry and crusty feces here and there, and skin that needs to be protected. It can be really thankless work, but deep down you know that they appreciate their bits being taken care of. This line of work is also quite humbling...
> 
> I remember one of my first experiences cleaning people up post-clinicals. She was a 350lb woman who needed to be washed, because her Rex-like arms couldn't reach much of herself. So, fresh out of CNA school, I walk into her bedroom and introduce myself. She reciprocates, and then pulls off her one-piece gown, leaving herself completely bare. The naked woman's sitting on the edge of her bed with a look that conveys no other meaning than... "_Well, wash me_." That was rough, and unexpected. Another time she drank too much of that good prune juice, and had diarrhea... all over her reclining chair. She's not confused, but likes to have a bit too much of everything. This includes rather fattening foods she expects me to cook for her. Stuff that leads to constipation. One time she wasn't able to let that boulder roll out of her ruins, so... she asked me for some help. That meant double-gloving and picking away at the heads of that little beast nestled within her dark meat. I distinctly remember my teacher, an R.N., telling us that "Some of you special people will have to extract poop with your fingers." Lucky me. It's happened five times.
> 
> ...


I know it sounds crass, but I have to do this routinely and am acquainted with words that work: "Put soap on that washrag first, then it's easier to clean the rag when you're finished cleaning." "You didn't do anything? Butt check!" and "Spread em." 

 That way you don't ever have to use your fingers again, except in grim cases where the person has lost touch with interpretive language skills.

 Also, if all the hot water gets used up in the shower after a messy episode, I no longer try to curb down on the timer.

 All things change when the things that work last week don't work this week.

 I'm now working on my pleasant face regardless of smell. That's a hard one for me. I can smell when a neighbor half a mile away bakes cookies, a pot roast, or breakfast with bacon. Pet deodorizer also dispels a lot of gloom around the bathroom areas, plus bathroom sanitation sprays for the toilet seat used a couple or 3 times a day.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > by the by is it legal to watch dancers that young and stupid? And in a related topic sex tourism locations that specialize in gals that are at least full grown (16 age of consent) tend to have 7 women per 6 men like in the Baltic states. Makes you wonder how much of their motivation is hormonal?
> ...


The prostitutes. Normal adult distribution tends to 20 women per 19 men.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> @freedombecki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I tried to escape the smells for just one hour last week, so I went over to my sister's house and took Miss Music along. She's a mild-mannered dog, but my sister's 3 little rabble rousers had nonstop hissy fits, so after 10 minutes of the constant yipping, I took Miss Music out to the car. She is a big dog and likes to show off, so she started running madly around the car, probably to work off the neurotic fits she had to listen to up close and personal. The car was parked by the street, so she was in the street, and I panicked. I ran for the door, because she will hop in the car the instant you do that, but a tree root caught my shoe toe, and I went flying through the air and landed on another tree root's knot, which slammed my eye so deep into its socket, it broke at 6 o'clock on the eye orbit. I drove home, to let my sweetie know I was going to the hospital, but he insisted on driving, and I was at the end of my rope anyway, so I let him.

 After about 6 hours, they decided I needed to see a maxillofacial surgeon and sent me to a city 50 miles west of town, and my husband disappeared with the truck at the hospital to take care of the dog. To make a long story short, I got home by calling my sister, and my husband wasn't home at midnight when we drove back. The next morning, the constable from a town 100 miles north called and said I needed to pick him up there, expropriate his keys, and take the car back, so my BIL drove me, which took 2 hours, so I drove my husband home with the windows in full down position so he could clean up when he got home. Needless to mention, he was not too interested in complying with all the requests, and I had to postpone the maxillofacial surgeon's first office visit not in a hospital for several days. I've been back twice since then, and still have to go back in 2 more weeks when an opthalmological surgeon can look into why I have double vision at 2 o'clock with my chin down 30 degrees.

 Sorry ya asked yet? ;lol:  

 I've been napping a lot and trying to figure out ways to not have to go out for meals every day so I can sleep when it hurts. I'm allergic to a lot of anelgesics, so declined pain pills, and now it's catching up by not stopping hurting after 2.5 weeks of time passage.

 I don't know whether I want surgery or not, so the 2 weeks will give it more time to clear up. The maxillofacial man said it takes 6 months for that many hairline facial fractures to heal, although there's nothing hairline about the crushed area at 6 o'clock on the lower occipital bone beneath my left eye. I can still pass a periforal eye test, though, but my left eye is blurrier than it used to be.

 Time to go to sleep. Hope everybody has a great evening.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

william the wie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



Are you saying that you think prostitutes are prostitutes because they have a hormonal desire to be a prostitute?


----------



## william the wie (Apr 5, 2014)

It depends on the supply of men. Neither sex is rational just rationalizing what the limbic system tells them to do. It's a basic postulate socio-biology and for that behavioral finance.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

william the wie said:


> It depends on the supply of men. Neither sex is rational just rationalizing what the limbic system tells them to do. It's a basic postulate socio-biology and for that behavioral finance.



Well just answer according to what you think


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I am fixing to paint some rocks. Was browsing BING for garden decor ideas and I have these river rocks now on my desk. They are placed in pots of flowers or on benches or around the yard and look just too cute...so that is my plan for tomorrow. Along with painting the dresser Hubby found for me to play with.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am fixing to paint some rocks. Was browsing BING for garden decor ideas and I have these river rocks now on my desk. They are placed in pots of flowers or on benches or around the yard and look just too cute...so that is my plan for tomorrow. Along with painting the dresser Hubby found for me to play with.



What colors did you decide to use?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

Wake, I guess this is the way your place looks like on the outside.....out back?







When's the pool party?


----------



## william the wie (Apr 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on the supply of men. Neither sex is rational just rationalizing what the limbic system tells them to do. It's a basic postulate socio-biology and for that behavioral finance.
> ...


 That the supply of the opposite sex determines the most genetically appropriate behavior and strategy based on economic costs. For example, the cost charged by a woman for bearing an unrelated child for another seems to be tending towards 1/6th of the average cost for a child but 1/12th or less of that cost if she is using her own egg particularly if the adoptive mother is a close friend or relative. 

In China and India femicide is declining with urbanization which is another sex specific cost. "Do Gentlemen Really Prefer Blondes?" by Gena Pincott was the best source I could find for how sexual behavior is mediated by both same and opposite sex pheromones to optimize behavior for the individual. If you are acquainted with Freakonomics you may realize that the literally two dimensional economic model of prostitution (developed by two women by the way) is not very flattering to men or women. So, I read up on the subject, which led to the book I am now writing.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am fixing to paint some rocks. Was browsing BING for garden decor ideas and I have these river rocks now on my desk. They are placed in pots of flowers or on benches or around the yard and look just too cute...so that is my plan for tomorrow. Along with painting the dresser Hubby found for me to play with.
> ...



Gonna go with White. Then shabby it so the black and the original wood shows in places. I think. Won't know til tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow Becki. I am so sorry to hear this. Just...wow. And no, I am not sorry I asked. 
I will light a candle for you and send some prayers that you heal quickly and the pain is relieved more quickly.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am fixing to paint some rocks. Was browsing BING for garden decor ideas and I have these river rocks now on my desk. They are placed in pots of flowers or on benches or around the yard and look just too cute...so that is my plan for tomorrow. Along with painting the dresser Hubby found for me to play with.
> ...



For the rocks...yellow, red, pink. Maybe white hibiscus.


----------



## Wake (Apr 6, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> It has a calming effect for frazzled nerves, which I am thinking will help a lot if I can find some soon with all the bones I broke in my face last week.



Holy crap. 



freedombecki said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > @freedombecki
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, Becki. That's got to hurt like heck, especially without pain pills. Wow, yeowch. Hm. Becki, do you know if you have the comfrey plant near you at all? Supposedly, comfrey knits broken bones back together and doubles the rate of cell growth, rapidly speeding up healing rates. Another name it's known by is "Knitbone," because of its use throughout time. You can soak yourself in a bath with it, or mash it up for a medicinal compress, too. 

Don't have much experience with broken bones myself. The only thing that comes close is playing football back when I was a young teen. While running to catch an incoming football I stepped sideways... and then "SNAP!" "POP!" Apparently, moles and their little hills liked the area, too. So when my foot came down hard on that raised dirt over the tunnel, it sunk down in and the force of my body acted like a fulcrum to snap my leg sideways and bust out a nice quarter-sized piece of bone from the kneecap. That was a bad time. And no comfrey, either. Still have arthritis from it, and my knee aches with rainy/damp weather.

You guys have a constable? Aren't those usually found in England?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

Pancakes!!!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Must be the last one to check in? Oh well

Top of the morning all


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

Good morning, Wake.  How are things coming along in the new place?  You had quite the turnout yesterday...it was great.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

Going to bottle a Black IPA today.
It should get to about 62 today, so I think I will do it on the back patio.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

william the wie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



what made you want to write a  book about it ?


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! Hope ya'll had a good weekend. We went on a 2 hour horseback ride in Texas hill country (which is beautiful) followed up with a picnic at the ranch. It was awesome!!!


----------



## Wake (Apr 6, 2014)

Speaking of dandelions, they're one of my favorite plants because of how common and versatile they are. Its scientific name is Taraxacum officinale. Simplicity, versatility, inexpensiveness, and overall nutritional value are the highlights of this medicinal herb. 

From my own personal experience, I usually go out in spring to pluck off and dry the ripe flower heads for tea. Hearing about and later trying roasted dandelion root tea, I've resolved to go out and make my own. In early Spring or late Fall you go and dig up the taproots while they still have their sweetness. Then you clean 'em up good and lop off the ends. Next, dehydrate the roots until they're completely dry. After that, put them in an oven with the door opened a bit, and let them roast for quite a few hours until they turn a rich dark brown. Should everything go well you'll be able to grind the roots up and put them in empty teabags for steeping. They say this can also be used as a delicious coffee substitute.

There are quite a few ways to use dandelions. Wine is one rather delicious possibility&#8212;koshergrl,     [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION],     [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]. I see you've experienced that good stuff already, so I'm jealous.      [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], I just thought of something you might like: Dandelion Jelly.






Shoot, I just realized that I can actually go and make this as soon as the dandelions come up.      [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION], do you do any canning or pickling? I'm thinking of trying my hand at some dandelion jelly but instead try either some quince as a base, or use a generic packet of pectin. My aunt used to make dandelion jelly with grated golden delicious apple. She said it was because the yellow apple meshed with the dandelion, and provided enough pectin, too.

On a historical side-note, they say the dandelion was named "the small postman" in Persian because of the belief they brought good news. 

*Did you know?* The dandelion is the only flower that represents the 3 celestial bodies of the sun, moon and stars. The yellow flower resembles the sun, the puff ball resembles the moon and the dispersing seeds resemble the stars. The dandelion flower opens to greet the morning and closes in the evening to go to sleep. Every part of the dandelion is useful: root, leaves, flower. It can be used for food, medicine and dye for coloring. The name dandelion is taken from the French word &#8220;dent de lion&#8221; meaning lion&#8217;s tooth, referring to the coarsely-toothed leaves. Dandelions have one of the longest flowering seasons of any plant. Seeds are often carried as many as 5 miles from their origin! 

Ten Things You Might Not Know About Dandelions


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> Speaking of dandelions, they're one of my favorite plants because of how common and versatile they are. Its scientific name is Taraxacum officinale. Simplicity, versatility, inexpensiveness, and overall nutritional value are the highlights of this medicinal herb.
> 
> From my own personal experience, I usually go out in spring to pluck off and dry the ripe flower heads for tea. Hearing about and later trying roasted dandelion root tea, I've resolved to go out and make my own. In early Spring or late Fall you go and dig up the taproots while they still have their sweetness. Then you clean 'em up good and lop off the ends. Next, dehydrate the roots until they're completely dry. After that, put them in an oven with the door opened a bit, and let them roast for quite a few hours until they turn a rich dark brown. Should everything go well you'll be able to grind the roots up and put them in empty teabags for steeping. They say this can also be used as a delicious coffee substitute.
> 
> ...



Its odd that dandelions have become a worthless weed to be eradicated with poison. We'd rather pour poison around our homes than have pretty and edible yellow flowers. 

I used to can but not any more. I can't stand for very long so don't do a lot that requires standing or walking. Also, we live near a very active Mennonite community. They sell wonderful preserves and produce so we let them do a lot of the work for us. 

I knew someone who made dandelion tea - an enormous job but the wine was delicious.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


The possible female to female, BOGO exploiting meiosis so each woman is mommy to one of the two daughters and "Daddy" to the other. (Ovaries that contain a Y chromosome, which sometimes do happen are non-functional.)  $500,000 worth of offspring at a cost $250,000 plus procedure costs should cause a rather large surplus of straight women. That in turn should change the behavior of both men and women in interesting ways.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 6, 2014)

Which way to da crappiae??


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

william the wie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



You will have to give us the link when you have your book on amazon


----------



## Wake (Apr 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its odd that dandelions have become a worthless weed to be eradicated with poison. We'd rather pour poison around our homes than have pretty and edible yellow flowers.
> 
> I used to can but not any more. I can't stand for very long so don't do a lot that requires standing or walking. Also, we live near a very active Mennonite community. They sell wonderful preserves and produce so we let them do a lot of the work for us.
> 
> I knew someone who made dandelion tea - an enormous job but the wine was delicious.



That's true. Dandelions are very useful, and would rather spend a little time using those plants instead of spraying harmful chemicals on the lawn. The flower petals are rather nice in a salad, too. Sorry to hear that about not being able to stand too long. That sucks. Canning is one of my favorite hobbies, along with gardening and foraging. There's this jam I make harvesting rowanberries from a small mountain ash tree in the backyard. It's really something how old-time people like the Mennonites can make such darned good food from scratch. Going to farmer's markets are one of the most enjoyable occasions to have. Dandelions are wonderful, and they're pretty much a staple in my garden.



cereal_killer said:


> Hi everyone! Hope ya'll had a good weekend. We went on a 2 hour horseback ride in Texas hill country (which is beautiful) followed up with a picnic at the ranch. It was awesome!!!



What was that like? I think I only rode a horse once when I was young, and they scared me a bit. The view must have been amazing.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Going to bottle a Black IPA today.
> It should get to about 62 today, so I think I will do it on the back patio.



Is that beermaking? Oh, that's neat. Do you use hops while making it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bottle a Black IPA today.
> ...



Yes, Black IPA is a hoppy beer. Sort of like crossing a stout, and a standard IPA.
In the fermentor I have a blonde ale (very light beer, similar to Miller/Budweiser except actually taste good) My avatar is a pic of it brewing actually.
And then this weekend I will make my own creation - "Tall Boy Honey Pale Ale"...a sweet medium ABV% summer beer. 
Been making beer for a couple years now. Very rewarding, a great stress reliever and a nice outlet for one's creativity. 
And let me tell you how popular it makes you!


----------



## Wake (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't mind being +repped, but what I would like much more are your presences here. People in general are shaped and molded like clay from all of the people they're influenced by in life. Rep itself means little. If it were either being +repped or you sharing your own individual perspectives and time, I'd love the latter.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am fixing to paint some rocks. Was browsing BING for garden decor ideas and I have these river rocks now on my desk. They are placed in pots of flowers or on benches or around the yard and look just too cute...so that is my plan for tomorrow. Along with painting the dresser Hubby found for me to play with.


Have you tried these?

https://www.google.com/search?q=elf...OnsASLpoD4BA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1440&bih=776


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm thinking of doing a few Meads....and I want to try a lager, but I don't have the refrigeration for it yet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> I don't mind being +repped, but what I would like much more are your presences here. People in general are shaped and molded like clay from all of the people they're influenced by in life. Rep itself means little. If it were either being +repped or you sharing your own individual perspectives and time, I'd love the latter.



I do alot of homework and submit it online.

Today I am reading this book to help with my paper on profiling a dictator.


https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...psychology-of-intelligence-analysis/art4.html


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> I'm thinking of doing a few Meads....and I want to try a lager, but I don't have the refrigeration for it yet.


  At some point I will venture in making a mead, I tried some that my copier guy makes...made me want to try it also.
As for lagers, I can make them if I wanted to. I converted a freezer into a fermentation chamber which I use during the summer to make ales which require ambient temps around 62 or a little cooler. But lagers are not my style, so I doubt I will ever make one.


----------



## Wake (Apr 6, 2014)

*1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up? 


*2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?


*3)* [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM]True Facts About The Mantis Shrimp - YouTube[/ame]


*4)* What is one of your weird quirks?


*5)* This is one of the recipes I used from *Food in Jars* for making Gingery Pickled Beets:







*6)* Haven't watched season 4 of The Walking Dead yet, but it looks like the Governor died. The 3rd season was my favorite so far. Are you a fan of the series?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?






Most people who know me well would consider my mortality my best feature.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Feature visual wise, or personality wise?


----------



## norwegen (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...


1) Once again, my birthday is coming up, so I guess the calendar's already updated.

2) Not my honesty, that's for sure.

4) I'll bend over in a parking lot to pick up a penny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of doing a few Meads....and I want to try a lager, but I don't have the refrigeration for it yet.
> ...



We're still working on the last batch of mead we made. Really good, knock your socks off. You know its good when your friends ask you for a second bottle.

Something we enjoy doing is making special labels for our bottles.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2014)

norwegen said:


> 4) I'll bend over in a parking lot to pick up a penny.





Are you sure you're not novasteve?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the mention Wake


1. sure

2. Physically or of my character?

3. [ame=http://youtu.be/_y4DbZivHCY]True Facts About The Sea Pig - YouTube[/ame]

4. I don't think I have a quirk

5. made this recipe last week, it was pretty good.

Stuffed Chicken {with Spinach, Goat Cheese, & Sundried Tomatoes} | Bite Of Life

6. I don't watch it


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

My best feature...hmmm...honestly I give good advice. At least I must, because I am asked for it many times. I am not sure why people ask me all these things. I must be saying something right in return.
  But then again, I am a good father. And that probably trumps anything else I can do.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Wait...are you my copier guy?


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool--

Next time I'll make the gumbo

Geaux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1.  no

2.  could not say

3.  interesting ( being polite ) 

4.  I'm not weird.  Everyone else is.  

5.  I love picked beets!  Thanks for the recipe, Wake!  

6.  no


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1. Yes, but if I told you I would have to kill you!

2. See 1 above.

3. Whatever!

4. See 1 above.

5. See 3 above.

Please do not take these answers personally.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?



None.  All family birthdays for 2014 are already past.



Wake said:


> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?



Voice - though no longer used professionally.



Wake said:


> *3)* (Mantis shrimp link was here)



Favorite spot to look at the landscape and be thankful for what this prevented.

http://www.cardcow.com/images/set83/card00454_fr.jpg



Wake said:


> *4)* What is one of your weird quirks?



Clean-as-you-go cooking.



Wake said:


> *5)* Favoritish recipes



Stuffed Quahogs- Portuguese Style Recipe

But only if you can get fresh quahogs.  "Canned clams" are a waste of time.




Wake said:


> *6)* Haven't watched season 4 of The Walking Dead yet, but it looks like the Governor died. The 3rd season was my favorite so far. Are you a fan of the series?



I would consider sticking a fork in my eye instead.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of doing a few Meads....and I want to try a lager, but I don't have the refrigeration for it yet.
> ...


My biggest concern is the fact that lager yeast is a bottom fermentation yeast, and it needs to be kept between 50 and 60 degrees.  I had heard that the 40's is better, but haven't found any good information on it yet.

I have about 5 pounds of honey right now, but haven't had a chance to replace my boil kettle.  Mead doesn't' need to be boiled, but the kettle that I've been using is really small.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1.  Birthday for this year is a long way off.  I've never used the forum calendar anyway.

2.  This is a family friendly thread?      Seriously, I don't have one...

3.  Is it tasty?

4.  I'm annal about putting things in the same place all the time.  I detest hunting for things.

5.  I'll have to get back to you, but I make a mean vegetable quiche.

6.  I'm currently into Game of Thrones, but I am also following Continuum, Under the Dome, and Downton Abbey.  I am a huge fan of Fringe and Star Trek and I'm indifferent about Star Wars.  I don't really watch TV and catch these shows usually after they have gone off the air and watch them on Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thanks for the rep...

some resources.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHzu-ITTTcQ]Tiny Door Project TV Spot | Keebler - YouTube[/ame]
The Tiny Door Project - Page 1 of 9


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1.  in july

2.  how I deal with people

3. ?

4. I'm a bit obsessive compulsive about some things

5. not much of a beet fan

6.  never saw it


----------



## william the wie (Apr 6, 2014)

drifter said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I compose on nook's pubit and while not legally required, if it does hit, I intend to give nook a six month exclusive. If you know any cartoonists and the girl I used last time from elance is not interested PM me with their contact site.

Also the hero likes to offer complete and expensive rebuilds to Great-grandmas or even more greats in return for entering his harem as physical low 20 year olds. He does this to maximize his political and economic power. I am not certain which way to go with the positive feedback loop thus created.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 6, 2014)

My Daughter will turn 17 this week, I have all kinds of weird querks and I eat TV dinners. No need for recepies.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Hi everyone! Hope ya'll had a good weekend. We went on a 2 hour horseback ride in Texas hill country (which is beautiful) followed up with a picnic at the ranch. It was awesome!!!




I hope you didn't get too wet....it was drizzling in my part of the Hill Country and rather cool...wish it had been rain, we need it so badly.  The bluebonnets are in full bloom, I wish I could stop and take a picture sometime before they all fade away....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish you could take a pic of the bluebonnets too, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wish you could take a pic of the bluebonnets too, Mertex.




When I wanted to stop and take a picture, it was nice and sunny but the hubs didn't want to stop......today, we could have stopped but it was drizzling, I forgot my phone at home, so another day and no pictures.....you have to drive out in the country side, and I don't know that I'm going to have another chance again before they all go to bluebonnet heaven....


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I used to can but not any more. I can't stand for very long so don't do a lot that requires standing or walking.



I have trouble standing or walking for more than a minute, on a good day. A friend told me to get some cheap barstools to use in the kitchen and in the laundry room. It was great advice, I can do a lot of cooking and dishwashing now!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> I don't mind being +repped, but what I would like much more are your presences here. People in general are shaped and molded like clay from all of the people they're influenced by in life. Rep itself means little. If it were either being +repped or you sharing your own individual perspectives and time, I'd love the latter.



Howsabout I do both?


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Wake
> 1) USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 2) Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1. Yes, it needs updated. My birthday comes later in the year. I never list my b-day on messageboards.

2. I don't know. My eyes?

3. How are they in egg rolls?

4. I'm a night person. Always have been,

5. I'm putting in a garden this year. With any luck I'll be needing canning recipes.

6. No, never watched it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I used to can but not any more. I can't stand for very long so don't do a lot that requires standing or walking.
> ...




A tall roller chair is awesome. If you have thick enough legs on the barstools, you can add the rollers. Zip all over the kitchen!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





I'm laughing because my giant cat likes to jump up on the barstools and I'm getting this visual of her sailing across the room!

It is a great idea, though. Thanks!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

lol..I just visualized that too!
I had those captain barstools...with the backs? Rounded.  The legs were really thick and sturdy and the seat was carved in the shape of a butt. Had that little rise in the middle, you know? I put a pillow seat on it, hubby added the rollers and I slid from one side to the other in the kitchen. Chop veggies in the sink, push and slide to the stove to pop them in the wok, roll over to the fridge, etc etc. To reach high places, I have my extendo arm grasper thingy. And every doorknob in the house has been changed to lever knobs. And..I got a cool jar opener at the store that was originally 49 bucks but they made a mistake and marked it at 9.99, so that comes in handy too. But I loved my captain chairs. Had to sell them though when funds got low. Now all I have is two regular bar stools. But I don't need to do all the cooking any more. Sister in law does that.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol..I just visualized that too!
> I had those captain barstools...with the backs? Rounded.  The legs were really thick and sturdy and the seat was carved in the shape of a butt. Had that little rise in the middle, you know? I put a pillow seat on it, hubby added the rollers and I slid from one side to the other in the kitchen. Chop veggies in the sink, push and slide to the stove to pop them in the wok, roll over to the fridge, etc etc. To reach high places, I have my extendo arm grasper thingy. And every doorknob in the house has been changed to lever knobs. And..I got a cool jar opener at the store that was originally 49 bucks but they made a mistake and marked it at 9.99, so that comes in handy too. But I loved my captain chairs. Had to sell them though when funds got low. Now all I have is two regular bar stools. But I don't need to do all the cooking any more. Sister in law does that.



Mine are kind of like that, but the legs are a bit too thin for wheels, I think. At least the seats swivel, it makes it a lot easier to toss laundry from the washer into the dryer. 

I'll never sell those bar stools, I couldn't get much done without them.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Make a platform and attach to it..and the platform has 4 wheels underneath? Or...make a tube for each leg that has wheels attached? Kinda like a cast for the chair wheels.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Wake
> 1) USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 2) Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1. I have one coming up in October.
2. My eyes, if physical.
3. Um. ok?
4. Talking to animals and bugs.
5. Ick on Beets.
6. I am SICK of zombies. Zombie this, Zombie that. So no. Haven't watched and have no desire to watch.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh yeah - the tube thing should work!  I hadn't thought about doing it that way.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

My brain is always clackin'.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe someone should make a set...then go to Shark Tank and see if they sell. All different colors to match a kitchen! Just slide them on like stockings, complete with rollers. Slider Chair For Arthritic Folks That Love To Cook. Nah. Too long of a name, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]

Have you ever massaged your joints with Bagbalm? I swear by that stuff. Comes in bigger tins, too. Lasts forever. When I am aching really bad, I just rub it all over my wrists and hands...and continue to rub. I also apply it to my knees and ankles.



> Bag Balm was originally used as an ointment to soften cows udders and protect them during milking. In 1937, an expedition to the North Pole proved just how useful this product could be for human skin as well. Bag Balm is made of only 3 ingredients: Lanolin, petrolatum, and 8 hydroxyquinoline sulfate. That last ingredient is an antibiotic which gives Bag Balm a healing property for cuts and scrapes. A tin of Bag Balm will last quite some time since it is so concentrated and can be cheaper than commercial lotions and antibiotic ointments.



Bag Balm

My doc said it has antiflamatory agents in it too, and I did well googling it and using it in my RA control routine.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> 
> Have you ever massaged your joints with Bagbalm? I swear by that stuff. Comes in bigger tins, too. Lasts forever. When I am aching really bad, I just rub it all over my wrists and hands...and continue to rub. I also apply it to my knees and ankles.
> 
> ...



So far I haven't used anything but 800 milligram ibuprofins. But this year the pain's worse than usual, so I'm going to have to look into alternatives.

Actually the other night I had my legs go numb. I was standing up just long enough to butter some toast and my lower spine started hurting, then the pain went over the top of my hip bones, like always, so I started to walk over to the bar stool, 4 steps away. My legs started tingling and I didn't think I'd make it to the stool. That's never happened before. 

It could be a big problem, but maybe I just need some vitamins or calcium or something. I've been eating crappy junk lately. I don't know.

I'm going to look into the Bag Balm, I like sulfa drugs, they're a great all-purpose antibiotic.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 7, 2014)

RA sucks...got it in my knees and shoulder.
Cortisone shots helped in the knees, but not 100%. 
When I walk up the stairs I sound like click and clack...bone on bone.
They want to wait a few years before replacing them (I am only 49)


----------



## Barb (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't decide what I like best, the fire pit or the book shelves


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! Hope ya'll had a good weekend. We went on a 2 hour horseback ride in Texas hill country (which is beautiful) followed up with a picnic at the ranch. It was awesome!!!
> ...








We got lucky Mertex . We didn't get rained on at all when we were there. After we finished our picnic at 7:30pm we got in the car and a few minutes later it started to rain. It worked out perfect 



We headed towards the Salt Lick (1826) and it came down pretty hard. Btw don't go there on a Saturday night. There was a 2.5 hour wait! No we didn't wait 



Everywhere you go in Austin you see people taking pictures among the bluebonnet's.......better hurry!!!


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 7, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Hell, there are even bluebonnet's here in the piney woods, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...


#1 I think  [MENTION=27318]veraderock[/MENTION] should get right on that. Hey guy! I'd like 30 years shaved off my age while you're at it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> ...



I have near constant back pain. Sometimes I barely notice it since it's been there for 40 + years, but sometimes it's so bad I have to slide out of bed to my knees and climb the side of my dresser to get to my feet. I find that grabbing the top of a door and hanging from my hands relieves the back pain and occasional numbness in my legs.
If you can't reach the top of an open door, you might try crutches, just get them set in your arm pits and relax your legs enough so you're hanging on the crutches. Your lower body weight will stretch your spine and relieve pinched nerves. You may even get a bit taller if you do it often enough.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 7, 2014)

4) What is one of your weird quirks?

I avoid  backtracking.   If I go somewhere I always take an alternate route back, or schedule stops to avoid it.


----------



## Wake (Apr 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> [
> I have trouble standing or walking for more than a minute, on a good day. A friend told me to get some cheap barstools to use in the kitchen and in the laundry room. It was great advice, I can do a lot of cooking and dishwashing now!



That's good advice, Grandma. Used to do that after having pulled a bunch of muscles in the back.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1) everybody has a birthday coming up.

2) normally, it would be my sense of humor

3) what?

4) when I smile, I wink. 

5) ??

6) no.


----------



## Wake (Apr 7, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> RA sucks...got it in my knees and shoulder.
> Cortisone shots helped in the knees, but not 100%.
> When I walk up the stairs I sound like click and clack...bone on bone.
> They want to wait a few years before replacing them (I am only 49)



Sorry to hear that, man. Arthritis sucks, especially when the weather affects it. There's this stuff called Move Free, which is glucosamine and chondroitin. Maybe that could help some?


----------



## Wake (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, I went exploring a bit this morning, and found a few things. 

Geese are scary as hell. They're like flying pit bulls. I was walking from my client's house to go get the mail today. It's a short walk to the post office. So here I go walking and enjoying the cool breeze. And the warm sun... ... *HISssssssssss* ...I hear this god-awful low hiss, and it's not in front of me. So I look behind to my right and my eyes bug out&#8212;staring right at me with its cold dead eyes is a rather large Canadian goose. Hissing. Like, with spit. 

Now, apparently, these feathered f****** hate big guys in blue scrubs. Mom always taught me to not mess with a wild bird. So I keep walking, and it's very slowly creeping forward uttering its evil hiss, like it's protecting its territory. Since it's delicious it has every reason to be on guard. Maybe I _should_ buy that small crossbow...


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Wake!  Nice place you have here.  I hope you don't mind that I dropped by.


----------



## Barb (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



This is exactly why I have such a hard time writing my own resume. 

1. December 31

2. see # 4

3. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09KL2HUXE6Q]Shrimp... According To Bubba Gump - YouTube[/ame]

4. Could also be the answer to # 2 

5. I like broiled chicken livers wrapped in unprocessed bacon. Most people hate that as much as I hate beets in any form. 

6. My son loves that show. I like the Bates Motel.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> 
> I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancyjust my own place.
> 
> Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.


who does your cleaning?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> Well, I went exploring a bit this morning, and found a few things.
> 
> Geese are scary as hell. They're like flying pit bulls. I was walking from my client's house to go get the mail today. It's a short walk to the post office. So here I go walking and enjoying the cool breeze. And the warm sun... ... *HISssssssssss* ...I hear this god-awful low hiss, and it's not in front of me. So I look behind to my right and my eyes bug outstaring right at me with its cold dead eyes is a rather large Canadian goose. Hissing. Like, with spit.
> 
> Now, apparently, these feathered f****** hate big guys in blue scrubs. Mom always taught me to not mess with a wild bird. So I keep walking, and it's very slowly creeping forward uttering its evil hiss, like it's protecting its territory. Since it's delicious it has every reason to be on guard. Maybe I _should_ buy that small crossbow...




That's so funny....probably not to you.  My friend has a big ranch, and they have a pond with swans....those things are so pretty but can be so mean.  She was out there feeding them one day, and darn if one of them didn't go into attack mode.  He was beating on her with his wings.....the elbow part of it's wings.  He had them folded and actually bruised her up pretty bad, knocked her to the ground.  Fortunately her husband, who thought it was funny at first, came to her rescue and shooed it away.....

I've heard that ducks are like guard dogs.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> ...




Good Housekeeping.....it's obvious, isn't it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] [MENTION=19374]Ernie[/MENTION] @others with chronic pain, 

I didn't name this thread very well because the links really do talk a lot about pain relief. You might want to check then out. I have such severe pain that I've had to curtail parts of my life and I've ordered this product. Got my fingers crossed. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/348593-tobacco-and-hypothroidism.html


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> Well, I went exploring a bit this morning, and found a few things.
> 
> Geese are scary as hell. They're like flying pit bulls. I was walking from my client's house to go get the mail today. It's a short walk to the post office. So here I go walking and enjoying the cool breeze. And the warm sun... ... *HISssssssssss* ...I hear this god-awful low hiss, and it's not in front of me. So I look behind to my right and my eyes bug outstaring right at me with its cold dead eyes is a rather large Canadian goose. Hissing. Like, with spit.
> 
> Now, apparently, these feathered f****** hate big guys in blue scrubs. Mom always taught me to not mess with a wild bird. So I keep walking, and it's very slowly creeping forward uttering its evil hiss, like it's protecting its territory. Since it's delicious it has every reason to be on guard. Maybe I _should_ buy that small crossbow...



They're not all bad. You know I work with big birds of prey - hawks and owls - but they're a piece of cake compared to some smaller critters. 

But, one day, driving down the road, I spy a big goose just walking down the center line. Another person stopped but was afraid of getting bitten. Between the two of us, we got him cornered and I caught him. He didn't struggle, just sat there in my arms. 

I called the wildlife facility where I was working and asked for someone to meet me with a german shepherd size pet carrier. Problem was, they brought me a regular little cat carrier. No choice but to put the goose in the back section of the facility van.

We got back to the facility, I opened the back of the van but no goose. He had gone over the seats and just as I spotted him in the front seat, he plopped one huge foot on the horn. 

He turned out to have fishing line wrapped around one foot, lost half the foot but did well in captivity in the big pond we maintained. If he had been released, he would not have been able to swim - except in circles. 

But, yeah, I wouldn't want to tangle with a big wild Canada goose. I'll take my little hawks and owls. They're easier.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

I've tried it all to relieve back pain. I have had it since I started weightlifting at 13, now it's chronic, but drugs are not the answer, neither is surgery..... My secret, I move as much as I can and even strain myself to feel the burn like the old days. 
All I need now is a job to match my handicap, I've been brainstorming since last May but have not committed myself to another self employed parley with capitalism. I have all the capital to start but......

I am thinking about hitting the road again and being an entertainer, let's see if it sucks as bad as last time..

Comedy is the hardest to write...


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Comedy is the hardest to write...



Agreed.

But there is a trick that never fails.

The best comedy comes from life.  Watch.  Listen.  Remember.  

Then......_contort_!

So many things are said which can be understood in many ways, some of them hilarious.  Casually analyze everything you see and hear and imagine how someone else might have "seen" or "heard" it differently.  Shift emphasis on words or phrases.

Real life is outrageously funny if you watch it through fun-house glasses.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I've tried it all to relieve back pain. I have had it since I started weightlifting at 13, now it's chronic, but drugs are not the answer, neither is surgery..... My secret, I move as much as I can and even strain myself to feel the burn like the old days.
> All I need now is a job to match my handicap, I've been brainstorming since last May but have not committed myself to another self employed parley with capitalism. I have all the capital to start but......
> 
> I am thinking about hitting the road again and being an entertainer, let's see if it sucks as bad as last time..
> ...



Is chiropractic of any benefit? You may have mentioned it already. Sorry I don't hang out here much. 

Oh- I've read that you should keep your last 7 years worth of tax returns handy... so I've got a date with the swedder. Gonna swed about 10 years worth.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried it all to relieve back pain. I have had it since I started weightlifting at 13, now it's chronic, but drugs are not the answer, neither is surgery..... My secret, I move as much as I can and even strain myself to feel the burn like the old days.
> ...



I have tried the chiropractor and acupuncture, it really didn't seem to help...tax returns, i have many years of them on disk...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy is the hardest to write...
> ...



yes it is, the problem you do run into on the road is that regions have a different funny bone... ty


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> 
> Have you ever massaged your joints with Bagbalm? I swear by that stuff. Comes in bigger tins, too. Lasts forever. When I am aching really bad, I just rub it all over my wrists and hands...and continue to rub. I also apply it to my knees and ankles.
> 
> ...



Bag Balm is just petroleum jelly (like Vaseline)/lanolin with a a very effective added anti-infective called 8-hydroxyquinoline - definitely not an antibiotic. Great for cuts and scrapes, that sort of thing but won't do anything for closed skin. You're probably benefiting from the massage. 

Some sites say they've stopped using lanolin but I don't know. Also, they don't put mercury in it any more.

I'd be curious to know what the anti-inflammatory agents are because I can't find anything like that and there are none listed on the product. 

TIA


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, from this point on, if anyone has any questions pertaining to my own medical situations and what has been tried and what helps and what doesn't....pm me. 

Seems I talk too much about it because I need attention and my rent paid?

So...no  more from me on the public board.
Just a heads up.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

the new gel that is an icy type ointment is pretty good, but it is only available at Doc's and chiropractors


----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?


 Mine is the 21




> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?


 My kind nature LMFAO




> *3)* True Facts About The Mantis Shrimp - YouTube


 um okay........




> *4)* What is one of your weird quirks?


 I always look pissed even when I am calm. 




> *5)* This is one of the recipes I used from *Food in Jars* for making Gingery Pickled Beets:






> *6)* Haven't watched season 4 of The Walking Dead yet, but it looks like the Governor died. The 3rd season was my favorite so far. Are you a fan of the series?


 I haven't watched all of season two yet.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> RA sucks...got it in my knees and shoulder.
> Cortisone shots helped in the knees, but not 100%.
> When I walk up the stairs I sound like click and clack...bone on bone.
> They want to wait a few years before replacing them (I am only 49)



Too young! 

I hope they don't wait too long, you shouldn't have to be in pain because of your age.


----------



## Wake (Apr 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> who does your cleaning?



Myself. I used to leave messes behind all the time, but my happy ass learned real quick to clean up as you go once I started caregiving. ...and cleaning up after my clients, too, which oftentimes included basins of hot water and soap. Some bodily smells you just can't get out of your grapefruit.



Mertex said:


> That's so funny....probably not to you.  My friend has a big ranch, and they have a pond with swans....those things are so pretty but can be so mean.  She was out there feeding them one day, and darn if one of them didn't go into attack mode.  He was beating on her with his wings.....the elbow part of it's wings.  He had them folded and actually bruised her up pretty bad, knocked her to the ground.  Fortunately her husband, who thought it was funny at first, came to her rescue and shooed it away.....
> 
> I've heard that ducks are like guard dogs.....



They're pretty, but... I want to eat them. In spite of what some regulations demand I could see myself shooting down five or more of them with a hunting crossbow. Where I live they're a menace, taking over the riverside streets and leaving green poop everywhere. Usually they back the hell off when you honk at them, but one time the head goose outstretched its wings in a show of defiance against an SUV. First thought that comes to mind is "Run it over. Free meal." But that's not proper, though... 

Ducks are cute, and they make a very lovely confit, too. 



Luddly Neddite said:


> They're not all bad. You know I work with big birds of prey - hawks and owls - but they're a piece of cake compared to some smaller critters.
> 
> But, one day, driving down the road, I spy a big goose just walking down the center line. Another person stopped but was afraid of getting bitten. Between the two of us, we got him cornered and I caught him. He didn't struggle, just sat there in my arms.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, that must have been something. It's commendable of you to care for animals in need. The world needs more people like you who care for our animals. Not sure I could be trusted around a plump goose with a handicap. 



Gracie said:


> Well, from this point on, if anyone has any questions pertaining to my own medical situations and what has been tried and what helps and what doesn't....pm me.
> 
> Seems I talk too much about it because I need attention and my rent paid?
> 
> ...



Will do. I'm hoping USMB Lounge rules could be changed so that information shared in this community, in good faith, can't be used maliciously elsewhere.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake said:


> Will do. I'm hoping USMB Lounge rules could be changed so that information shared in this community, in good faith, can't be used maliciously elsewhere.



What a lovely sentiment.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning Wake and everybody.....

don't waste your time cleaning....just summon these beauties....


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning Wake and everybody.....
> 
> don't waste your time cleaning....just summon these beauties....



Cool!  Can they come to my house next?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning Wake and everybody.....
> 
> don't waste your time cleaning....just summon these beauties....


my cat would have them as a snack...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Wake and everybody.....
> ...





Well, your cat is not very nice.....


----------



## R.D. (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > who does your cleaning?
> ...



Elsewhere where?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


she loves me and my wife...


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 8, 2014)

RosieS said:


> If you are concerned about your liver, buy some milk thistle whereever you get vitamins.
> 
> It is a  painless liver cleanse . Works on all the toxins from  the poisons in my medicines.
> 
> ...



I will use activated charcoal it helps clean the liver from toxins. It really works well however you need to drink lots of water with it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake said:


> *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> 
> 
> *2)* Honestly, what would you say is your best feature?
> ...



1. I have my birthday 08/05 and my rebirthday is 05/08
I think the universe did that on purpose so I could remember the date

2. my best feature is that I empathize with people, which can also be my worst weakness

3. are these answers or questions to a survey? am I doing this backwards?

4. my weird quirk is that I can tap into impulses separated by physical space or distance in time, but can't edit or control this feature well. so verbally it comes out like blah blah blah from 3 or 4 dimensions or directions at once, like a radio picking up mixed signals and not focusing

5. I wish I could find and post really good recipes for peanut butter fudge, Turkish/Greek Dolmas, or good old fashioned chicken and dumplings, Gnocchi soup, or beef vegetable stew. Anyone have a favorite proven recipe to post so I can steal your best secrets?
Crock Pot slow cooker required. I can't cook on the stove without causing fire risks.

6. Yes I watch the Walking Dead and Talking Dead Live. I'm a real fan of the writers on that show. One of the only things my bf and I agree on where we do not argue!  

We don't even agree on Obamacare because he thinks it needs to be repealed, and I argue to separate it by party, and shift ACA to the Democrats and Greens to set up Singlepayer for their members the right way. 

The only time I don't burn him out talking blah blah blah about political beliefs and separation from government is when we watch this show and also Justified. That's it.

Beats going to a marriage counselor. We can just watch TV and quit fighting over how to fix political problems without making them worse.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> 
> I love people, and talking with them about anything. You know, life would suck if we didn't have people to go through it with us. In the grand scheme of things, our time on this planet is so unbelievably brief. The resounding wisdom from the old folk I care for is that it's better to live life to the fullest, and have no regrets. That said, I think it's time I follow their advice and put down some roots. I think I'm gonna like it here. Nothing fancy&#8212;just my own place.
> 
> Please feel free to stop on by and talk with this simple man.



Hi Wake can I come over and fill your shelves with all my junk?
My bf does not want my art projects in his house and closets.

This can be your contribution to world peace and preventing
domestic violence before someone gets seriously clobbered!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried this really good recipe and it's super easy and delicious:

1 (4 -5 lb) beef roast, any kind
1 (1 1/4 ounce) package brown gravy mix, dry
1 (1 1/4 ounce) package dried Italian salad dressing mix
1 (1 1/4 ounce) package ranch dressing mix, dry
1/2 cup water

Place beef roast in crock pot.

Mix the dried mixes together in a bowl and sprinkle over the roast.

Pour the water around the roast.

Cook on low for 7-9 hours.


----------



## Wake (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning Wake and everybody.....
> 
> don't waste your time cleaning....just summon these beauties....



Good morning Mertex! Er, good evening I mean. Been working like crazy. Two clients died, another I didn't even meet is now in the ER, and now I'm caring for a veteran with ALS. One of my late clients had ALS, and I can't stand that horrible disease. (Please pardon the rambling. )

OH? Summon one of those, huh? You calling us caregivers _fairies_?









thanatos144 said:


> 1) I always look pissed even when I am calm.
> 
> 2) I haven't watched all of season two yet.



1) Picks or it didn't happen. 

2) Won't spoil it for you, then.

Are you into zombie movies? I watched every single Resident Evil movie, and RE: Damnation was the best imho.



R.D. said:


> Elsewhere where?



Elsewhere on USMB. The matter's been resolved. 



Papageorgio said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > If you are concerned about your liver, buy some milk thistle whereever you get vitamins.
> ...



See, I've heard of that but I can't seem to find any charcoal pills. That sounds like a good idea, too.  [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION], I searched at WalMart and Pick-N-Save for milk thistle tea but couldn't find it. I do have some milk thistltes that grow in our community garden... Do you think that'd be safe to use, maybe?



emilynghiem said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > *1)* USMB's calendar's updated up to 2010. Do you think it's time for it to be updated? Does anyone have a birthday coming up?
> ...



A rebirthday? What's that? It's good to be able to empathize with others well. That makes caregiving kinda tough, too... The mantis shrimp thing was just something fun I wanted to share. Like the sort of thing you find so funny and amusing you want to share with everyone. Fell off my chair laughing when Freeman mentioned how the one shrimp gave the mantis shrimp its arm. And it's amazing how the smasher-kind of mantis shrimp can punch the living crap out of anything. Just fascinating. The what about the impulses? Huh, how's that possible?

Mom makes peanut butter fudge and I've grown fat and happy on it. Never tried Dolmas or good chicken dumpling from scratch. Gnocchi? Nope, haven't tried that either, but would like to. Isn't that involving potatoes? LOVE any kind of stew, as long as you simmer it for 8+ hours in the slowcooker. I'm poor and not that bright, so slowcooking is right up my alley. Walking Dead is amazing. Loved the third season most. I'd like to see them expand the world there a bit more. Never saw Justified, either. My top two are *Supernatural* and *TWD*. *Criminal Minds*, *Dexter*, and *Law and Order* are pretty good, too. *Leverage* is a must as well.




emilynghiem said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone. It's a pleasure to be here.
> ...



I dunno about the shelves, but I've got a storage unit out back. I'd like to have a nice garage saer, bike ride, today. 



Wolfsister77 said:


> I tried this really good recipe and it's super easy and delicious:
> 
> 1 (4 -5 lb) beef roast, any kind
> 1 (1 1/4 ounce) package brown gravy mix, dry
> ...



Hm. Mm... Hm.

If I were to go to WalMart or Pick-N-Save, what would I ask the meat guy at the meat section for? (I'm a young guy who has no idea what to do, here. It took months to realize you don't put eggs in the freezer.) Can get those mixes today, too. I've got a large crock pot, too. Hm... You know, that sounds pretty good. Trying to imagine how the flavors are gonna mesh. Huh. Ranch, Italian, and brown gravy... Hm, creative... I'll try that sometime this month. *Marks on calendar*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake-pot roast is one of the easiest things you can make. I used a chuck roast and I'm sure they'll know what you are talking about if you tell them that. 

This recipe is delicious. And if you want, you can cut potatoes in half and put them on top of the meat or baby carrots on top also. 

Couldn't be easier.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2014)

I make this for christmas dinner :
1. 4-5 rib roast 7-10 lbs 
2.1 lb or more  potatoes 
3. 10 celery stalks 
4.1 lb  brown or shiitake mushrooms
5. 1 lb baby carrots 
6.2 large red onions 
6.2 bags of pot roast mix (knorr or Mccormick )

you will need 
1. LARGE TO VERY LARGE ROASTING PAN WITH LID
HOW TO PREPARE 
wash all vegetable 
chop vegetables  coarsely 
cut potatoes in quarters 1/4 
 peeling the  potatoes is  optional  
make sure to wash the skin thoroughly  warm water and a food brush should do it .
pour 4 cups of water into pan  stir in roast mix (you should not need more water the dripping and the water from the veggies will make up the difference but if you do don't
add more than 1/2 cup ) mix veggies in one large bowl cover and place in refrigerator 
 place thawed roast ribs down in the pan.
the pan should cover two burners on the stove (tip: use the burners leading away from you  
front and back on one side not across.
set burners to very low,
 cover
cook for 2 1/2 to 3 hours then turn over 
add vegetables and cook for another hour or until potatoes are soft.
enjoy.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 8, 2014)

Substitute a cup, or more to taste, of coffee for the liquid in a pot roast....Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Substitute a cup, or more to taste, of coffee for the liquid in a pot roast....Mmmmmmmmmmmm


that's like wasting a perfectly good sunday by going to church..


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Wake and everybody.....
> ...



I'm sure they will....just summon them....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Then you have a very biased cat.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Shaitra (Apr 9, 2014)

Just stopping in to say hi before diving back into work.   Sorry to hear about your clients.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


aren't they all?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Come to think of it, they are.  Every single cat in our home, I brought in.  But, the hubs is the one that feeds and cleans their litter boxes....so guess who they like more?  Yeah, they jump on his lap while watching TV....me, they run away from me...mostly because I spray them if they get on the furniture or try to dig into my plants.  Someone has to be the disciplinary one...so I guess it's me and that's the price I pay.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Just stopping in to say hi before diving back into work.   Sorry to hear about your clients.




Hi Shaitra...hope you have a nice day.

I'm done working, for the day....just going to chill for a few hours, then I have to leave again...


----------



## Wake (Apr 9, 2014)

Just came back from a new client about an hour ago. Nice man in his sixties. A veteran with the dreaded ALS disease. Has a house that's practically a mansion, which makes me wonder how it was afforded. Usually clients that are millionaires make me feel nervous, because usually they're arrogant or snobbish. It's rare to meet a wealthy person who's salt-of-the-earth humble. 

Earlier I had to shower an elderly man in another county, and he's a character. Later I'll be going to a third client, a woman, for basic cares/cooking/housecleaning. It takes a lot to be able to adapt to very different and challenging atmospheres set forth by each client. Some are picky and fussy as hell, and other are on the other spectrum, and don't care about anything, including themselves. Better to take notes about what the wealthy do, and what not to do when in some truly filthy/poor homes.

Is genetics really to blame, or at least in part?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well Wake, I admire your ability to help people like that. Long ago I worked in a Veterinary clinic doing similar work helping the animals. They don't talk like people but they have a wide range of personalities still. It was very rewarding work.

Good on you for doing what you do to help people.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 9, 2014)

I dunno about milk thistle tea, Wake. The milk thistle I take is tablet form. Any vitamin seller has it

Perhaps you can make tea from milk thistle - I would consult an herbologist about the best strength. 

Best of luck!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

This has caught my fancy so I am going to make it Friday night in the crock pot.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This has caught my fancy so I am going to make it Friday night in the crock pot.




You didn't tell us what "this" is....Gracie....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

It's getting close to my bedtime....guess I'll see ya all tomorrow, same time, same station!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 11, 2014)

Oy, a lot of stuff has been going on lately. Yesterday morning from 8am to 4pm I cared for a wealthy man in the beginning stages of ALS. Which is odd for me, because my experience has always been severe to end stage ALS. Initially he didn't talk much, but he opened up a little, and shared how depressed he felt about having worked so hard for 40 years only to come down with the disease and have his future abruptly cancelled. I feel for the man because that kind of crap sucks horribly. Figured I'd try to brighten his mood a bit, so I showed him some YouTube videos on his Ipad, including the mantis shrimp one, and I got him to laugh, which is wonderful. When your disease makes you feel like you're living in a prison, even a little good-natured humor and curiosity can help. 

Got a slight break between 4pm and 4:30pm. 

Went to a trailer park and got lost looking for the right one. Found it. This client has dementia and can be very aggressive, which is right up my alley so far as my clinical training went. When caring for people with Alzheimer's/dementia, you have to totally change your own behavior. You have to step into _their_ world, and live in _their_ memories. He went to bed early because of a bad cold, so I stayed up from 6:30pm to 10pm watching FOX News (guilty, lol). I don't get cable, so...  But that's OK. Busted my hump cleaning up his kitchen beforehand. Because he's suicidal you have to keep tabs on his behavior.

Then, home. Sleep, glorious sleep! All 5 hours of it.

Up early, timely race to employer's city to pick up company car, and then go over to other client's town. Thought she had a Dr.'s appointment, so brought company car instead of mine, because her weight would literally break my car. No, really. Walked in and said hello, asked how she was doing, if she felt anything out of the usual, and then asked if she was ready for her appointment. Well, no, there was no appointment (or was there?). Instead she stretched my shift to four hours that morning instead of the usual three in order to have time to make a dinner party, in the morning. She invited a handful of people, but only I showed up. It must be depressing for her, but I thanked her for the lovely meal, talked about life and memories in general, and helped clean the kitchen up. I think it's a mistake in life to grow old without children, because you're more likely to be depressed and alone with no one there to really be able to help, besides compassionate strangers. 

Left. Returned car. Chilling at a free Wi-Fi establishment and going over the planner. I think I need more exercise, because my physical endurance is low. Gym's not financially wise right now, so maybe walking 10,000 steps or so would be a better goal. There's not much point in accruing money et al if you're going to die when you're 60.


----------



## Wake (Apr 11, 2014)

Ach, I never cared much for cucumbers in my salad. Mom always did that.  Something about the smell of thick chunks of cucumber in a salad with tomatoes, the smell of it, is a turnoff. Relatively thin slices of hardboiled eggs, some golden raspberries, and argula sound better, with a light dressing. Something crunchy, too, like sundried tomato chips?


----------



## Wake (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, it's been awhile. I've been working non-stop hours, and just now found time to check emails. I'm scared one of these days I'm going to wake up and 30 years have passed on by. My brain keeps telling me it's March 1st, too. Guess it hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello....hadn't been here in a few days.   My CP hadn't been showing this thread....I guess I'm subscribed to too many threads....

Hope everyone is doing okay......I went back to the dentist this morning....the ones that did the implant surgery last week...everything checked out okay, so I'm happy for that...told me to come back in 3 months...YEAH!


----------



## william the wie (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, I've been so busy writing I barely noticed. The way home has been rearranged I have difficulty finding my favorite threads now as well.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Wake, how did you make out with the problem you had the other day.  Did you speak to your supervisor and how did it go?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wake, how did you make out with the problem you had the other day.  Did you speak to your supervisor and how did it go?



I was wondering that too!


----------



## Wake (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wake, how did you make out with the problem you had the other day.  Did you speak to your supervisor and how did it go?





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Wake, how did you make out with the problem you had the other day.  Did you speak to your supervisor and how did it go?
> ...



I can't remember which problem, lol.  

If you mean the post in the Tavern, I haven't talked with my employer about anything personal, because I don't want him to misunderstand.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Wake, how did you make out with the problem you had the other day.  Did you speak to your supervisor and how did it go?
> ...


Maybe sharing your experience in the "Team Frustration" forum can help resolve the issue?


----------

